
Blazing fast Firefox 4 beta 7 impresses - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/11/blazing-fast-firefox-4-beta-7-impresses.ars
======
shawndumas
"It delivers highly competitive performance and puts Firefox back on an even
footing with its rivals."

Is it me or is that a backhanded complement?

